# Christmas?!



## Carls305

Tips on surviving Christmas? It's not too bad because I am very busy but I still think about it, really thought this was our year and we'd have a baby to celebrate with or at least be pregnant by Christmas but not to be.....

I'm coping at the moment but I keep crying over silly things & getting funny with my partner over nothing because i'm upset, I honestly don't know how many more tears I can cry! 

So post your tips for a fake happy Chirstmas! Lets see how many we can get 

I think mine is keep busy!

Carls x


----------



## simone546

Hiya, I'm the same.. I thought this year would be our year and now it looks like I'll be having another mc over Christmas :-(

My plan is to eat, drink and generally not give a s#?! Whilst avoiding small children and temporarily blocking some people on ******** that post baby pics. 

Have got the inlaws to stay for 3 weeks so that distracts but also makes it hard. 

Xxx


----------



## Carls305

That's what i'm doing, i'm working a lot over Christmas and cooking for the future in laws on Christmas Day then driving to my dad's and they'll be no young children there!

Sorry to hear about your mc  We haven't even been pregnant at all, my body seems to hate me and reject everything  xxx


----------



## Scorpy

I can't think of any tips its seeming impossible to stay positive  but you just get through it...
I was on a roll last week I was so positive that I again looked at the baby cribs and furniture in the shops, planning out the layout of the room to be...
Then I go on ******** and just see streams of photos of my friends and their 'families' - all the exciting events that xmas brings...and I'm back to feeling lower than ever. Its a roller coaster.
Last year I said _this could be our last xmas without a baby_...and now I'm having to say it again.
Its just NOT FAIR.
Even the xmas special of Derek brought a tear to my eye - babies are everywhere!


----------



## simone546

Scores, I said the same thing myself this year. :-( now i am pg but very likely lost (hcg not rising). Feel full of anger and resentment at other people. Hate feeling like this. Thank goodness for places like this where we can let of steam with other people who understand the [email protected] of it all. 

Very much bah humbug this year. 

Xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Totally with you all. The house I'm in had a 1 week old baby and another 6 week old joining later. I think everyone knows the score with us struggling to conceive, and the parents of the 1 week old had their own problems too, so people are being sweet in the sense of leaving me to it. 
We hesitated about going at all cos we didn't want to be the stinks and wanted people to be able to gush over the baby. Everyone is being nice and cheery but I am so anxious not to be too much of a grouch. Really just want to be at home, though!

One saving grace is the lovely dog here who is cheering me up no end. Probably need to give the baby as much attention as I'm giving the dog!!

That, and alcohol!

Let's keep these tips coming and keep supporting each other. Other thing I keep thinking is that people in other parts of the world have it far worse than me. Hard to keep that in perspective of course but the news these past days has been as grim as ever.

Roll on 2015 and growing bellies for us all x x


----------



## sophiekh

Feeling the same  
I didnt think I would feel this overwhelmed this year.  Being surrounded by little kids on the tube everyday, with the excitement of xmas in their eyes. 
Having family over with new borns and toddleres over.  I dont know if its get easier, I think we try our best deal with it.

This is my first year with out a baby or a husband. 

Heres my line for the last 4 years, next year will be our year!!


----------



## Bahhumbug

Back from a bracing walk and I'm raising a glass to you all with the same wish x


----------



## Bahhumbug

Sophie that sounds so, so tough.
Hugs to you and hope you are ok x


----------



## simone546

Ladies, let's keep this thread going over Christmas - really think I'm going to need it.

I'm going to totally comfort eat tomorrow - but don't care!! New year new chances... Right now I'm going to wallow in it!!


----------



## Bahhumbug

Can you believe I just got my period!!! So I am huddled in the toilet psyching myself to go back out to my new 8 day- old niece and a house of doting relatives!! 

Even through my tears I can see you 'funny' this situation is - surely someone is having a laugh!!

Pass the wine x x


----------



## simone546

Bahumbug (love your name by the way!). Flippin AF, talk about kicking you when your down! 

My father in law is not talking to me because I dare be upset for two days because of the early loss (and he wasn't the centre of attention). Some people are beyond the pale!

Xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

How dare you be upset?!!! 
Smile through gritted teeth... I'm going a lot of that!


----------



## Scorpy

This is the hardest day ever and its only 11:44!!!


----------



## Mrsball

My best tip ... Come off ********
I took the plunge back in October and have to say it's been lovely to not see that someone I went to school with and haven't spoken to for a decade is pregnant!  
It's unnecessary. And I haven't missed anything! 
It took a bit of time to do it but now I have I have to say it's definitely the best choice I've made this year! 
X


----------



## Bahhumbug

Really good tip. I have tried a couple of times but as it's the only info source/organisational tool my friends use it's 'impossible' not to be. Of course that's not true but it feels that way. I would dearly, dearly love to leave it for good!

Hope everyone is ok. I'm probably being the worst guest ever!  ReLly feel for you guys hosting; at least I can keep hiding x x


----------



## Tigger99

Bit late to this thread but I have 2 tips:

******** - block the people who post all of their scan piccies etc. You can then still see the posts from your other friends

How to cope with today - light a candle to remember and say a pray. I will for my little ones.  Then get p*ssed!!


----------



## sophiekh

Don't  read the  daily mail coz everyone is pregnant it there. Lol


----------



## simone546

So true sophiekh! Xxx


----------



## Michimoo

I'm so drunk I'm past caring today! 5 weeks today I miscarried triplets, but for the past 3years at Christmas I've been tee total due to ivf treatment which has all failed.
Very drunk & 2 fingers to infertility today. Hoping to blur the rest of the evening out..

My tip = lots of wine & chocolate. 

Lots of love & strength ladies.
xxxx


----------



## Alotbsl

Well done everyone for getting through today, it's not been easy but we've done it.


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

Wish I'd found this thread sooner! I'm on my 2ww with otd being New Years Day. I feel so negative about this tx. I woke up early (due to pessary time) and couldn't get back to sleep. Went downstairs and had a good cry! Every year we say, 'maybe we'll have our baby on the way by next Christmas' and yet it never happens! 

I'm right off Christmas now as for me its a reminder of my failure to get pg. That makes me sound like Scrooge! 

Survived the day tho, managing my lack of drinking to go unnoticed and keep quiet about tx! I deserve an award for this level of secret keeping from family!

Totally agree about quitting ********. Best thing I did. Was hard at first but I don't miss it now!

Skye


----------



## Dancing duck

Had a horrible day yesterday so much for Christmas spirit! My mum moaning about her sister moaning over Christmas dinner went and dropped in "I don't why she moans at least she has lots if grandkids - I don't!" Well that was the day ruined for me - couldnt wait to see the back of her! Then broke down in tears for the rest of the evening :-( 
Got to get through tea at the in laws with kids everywhere today then can start getting my head straight again.
Hope everyone else is coping as best they can!


----------



## Guest

Hi and big hug ladies   Very reassuring to read this thread. Thank you for expressing yourselves so other people like me don't feel so bad or the only crazy woman without children and after miscarriages! 

I don't know how I only managed to say "oh that's a good one" when my niece's grandma showed me a photo of her cute new baby grandchild. That woman causes irritation nearly every time I see her!!   Very proud of myself to have kept my thoughts to myself! But sad it caused my DH to have to put up with me crying for the rest of the night   

I came off ******** nearly a year ago, good in some ways for self-protection, but I sometimes miss the social contact. So contact in places like this is very welcome! 

Yes good excuse for chocolate Michimoo! I hope everyone got some nice presents to cheer you up a bit xxx


----------



## Scorpy

Dancing Duck that was awful what you had to hear so sorry there are comments like this made to us...


----------



## Dancing duck

Thanks  Scorpy - I was shocked that my own mother could be so cruel especially on Christmas day when I was feeling the pain if being childless all the more as my hubby had been all morning on the phone to his kids. 
I'm not excusing her but think she is also feeling  it as her sister is always surrounded by family at christmas and her niece is going to be a granny in spring.
I feel I have let her down and am a dissapointment as a daughter


----------



## Carls305

Love to all you ladies, at least it's over for another year now! Lots of luck & fairydust for babies in 2015!!! 

I put on 2lbs over Christmas so not too bad but I still have 1 stone and 9lbs to lose before Jan 15th - not possible!

I HATE my stupid body    

Xxx


----------



## MrsE17

Hi all, I just wanted to say well done for keeping strong over this hard time.
I have really struggled this year but it is so refreshing (in a really sad way) to know that I am not alone in the way I am feeling(like a right miserable grinch!  )
Thank you all and best wishes to everyone xxxx


----------

